# Solar Enlarger



## mygrain

Hey, does anyone know anything about a Solar Enlarger, made by Burke and James, INC. I just picked up one in a thrift shop real cheap. It's in pretty good shape- light works, bellows a bit worn out and filthy from years of neglect. Lots of dust but no mold. I haven't been able to find much info and from what i have read I think it's a large format enlarger. Are there enlargers strictly for LF? news to me. I know very little about such. Also the coating on the lenses I believe to be thin as well from what I've read...so any cleaning info would be awesome too. I'll get some pics of it up soon. thanks  :greenpbl:


----------



## terri

Never heard of this.   Let's see the pics!   

Sounds like you have your work cut out for you, though.


----------



## Mitica100

mygrain said:
			
		

> Hey, does anyone know anything about a Solar Enlarger, made by Burke and James, INC. I just picked up one in a thrift shop real cheap. It's in pretty good shape- light works, bellows a bit worn out and filthy from years of neglect. Lots of dust but no mold. I haven't been able to find much info and from what i have read I think it's a large format enlarger. Are there enlargers strictly for LF? news to me. I know very little about such. Also the coating on the lenses I believe to be thin as well from what I've read...so any cleaning info would be awesome too. I'll get some pics of it up soon. thanks :greenpbl:


 

Yes, you're right on all accounts. Solar was made by B&J and it was a LF format (4x5, if I remember correctly)

As for cleaning the lens, after you take it down remove all or most of the dust with a photo blower or a can of condensed air. Then take a fine photo lens brush and dust off whatever dust was left behind. Take a very soft photo lens cloth made of microfiber and special lens cleaner fluid. You can also use a drop or two of Windex. Put a few drops on the cloth and clean the lens veeeeeery gently starting from the center and spiraling out towards the edges. Wipe dry (veeeeeery gently again) with a dry portion of your photo cloth, repeat on the other side. Don't use TP, facial tissues since they can sometimes harm the coating of lenses.

Good luck, let us know how it goes.


----------



## mygrain

Well I broke it down completely last night and cleaned it inside to out. It is in amazing condition. the bellows isn't as damaged as i had thought (after shining light  through it- duh!!!) but it will need soem sealing in a few places. I also found some 120 negative holders on ebay...do you think it might work on this particluar enlarger... here is the link...http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=29987&item=7505393026&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## mygrain

oh wait ...Mit...do you have any online resources you could link? I can find very very little still.


----------



## mygrain

I just got a medium format negative carrier for the solar off of ebay...and it fits perfectly...so the solar I have isn't a LF enlarger? Man i really need to get off my rear and post some pics of it...i'll try tonight.


----------



## mygrain

this is the exact model of the enlarger i got but mine is brown with chrome detail and has a natural wood stain baseboard 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





here is one for sell on ebay...

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=29985&item=7507264861&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

if anyone is interested. 

BTW it is a MF and 35mm. Surprised?...me too. I think a bit happier now too. lol.


----------



## Mr Bob

Hi Mygrain,
I see that I'm about 2 months late for this thread, but I just registered tonight as part of my quest to find a bulb for my solar enlarger.

The Solar that you found the 120 carrier for probably also excepts a 35mm carrier as well. Mine does. I've had this enlarger for 40 years and have had only one problem with it. If it is the same model as mine it looks like some sort of legless bug and can be tilted 90deg to make murals. 

The 4x5 versions shape is not nearly as cylindrical as the 35mm/MF version, the body being a lot wider than it is tall, and the holder slides in from the side not the front.

I got lucky awhile back and was given one of the 4x5 models and made some really nice prints with it. I'd like to make a lot more but the bulb in mine burned out, and I'm having a hard time finding a replacement as the bulb that came with it has no markings on it whatsoever. Not even voltage and wattage stamped on the metal at the base. The bulb is white, natch, and a good bit larger than the bulb for the 35mm model. 
Does anyone out there know where a replacement can be found?


----------



## ann

get in touch with Kennedy's in chicago 312-876-1612
they  may be able to help you. not only are they less expensive than most they also have a huge inventory of enlarging bulbs.


----------



## Mr Bob

Ann
Thanks for the number I'll add it to my list of supliers. As luck would have it, within half an hour of writing my first forum entry, I found and ordered the bulb in question from Craig Camera of Connecticut. 
http://www.craigcamera.com/me.htm
It should arrive on monday.
Mr Bob


----------

